# Tecumseh LEV 80-120 cuts out



## jmcd6344 (Jun 13, 2008)

My mother-in-law's Toro self-pace that has a Tecumseh LEV 80-120 is difficult to start, or will cut out. I think the problem is in the electrical system. Anyone have access to a wiring schematic or repair manual for this unit? Thanks joe

[email protected]


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you think it's loosing spark, it's either the module, kill switch or engine brake cable. I see a lot of Toro mowers where the engine brake cable has stretched enough to barely disengage the kill switch and cause a problem similar to what you describe.

What model Toro mower do you have??


----------



## jmcd6344 (Jun 13, 2008)

The model number is 20018, and I purchased it in 2002 for my Moth-in-law. The mower will start, and run for about 15-20 minutes, and then cut out. Once it cuts out, there is no spark observed with the plug pulled and grounded against the side of the engine. At that point, if you let the mower sit for about an hour, it will restart. 

thanks

joe


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

jmcd6344 said:


> The model number is 20018, and I purchased it in 2002 for my Moth-in-law. The mower will start, and run for about 15-20 minutes, and then cut out. Once it cuts out, there is no spark observed with the plug pulled and grounded against the side of the engine. At that point, if you let the mower sit for about an hour, it will restart.
> 
> thanks
> 
> joe


Most likely the ignition module is your problem. If it's loosing spark when hot then you need to replace it. 

Tecumseh Part # 34443C Ignition-State, Solid


----------



## jmcd6344 (Jun 13, 2008)

I have been looking for a repair manual for this unit; where is the ignition module located? Is it readily accessible?

thanks

joe


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf
3 to 11 HP 4 cycle L Head

Above link to a service manual for your engine.

The Ignition module is underneath the blower housing, held on with 2 small cap head screws.


----------



## jmcd6344 (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks!

I'll stop over my Mother-in-laws house this weekend and take a look at it


----------

